# Anyone using biodiesel on their PVC



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi All

I don't yet own a motorhome, but make my own biodiesel for my cars, I'm hoping to get an Adria twin or similar pvc.

Does anyone run there pvc on bio?

and if so at what %mix with mineral diesel.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: anyone using biodiesel on there PVC*



tourangang said:


> HI All
> 
> I dont yet own a motorhome, but make my own biodiesel for my cars, im hoping to get a adria twin or similar pvc.
> 
> ...


Suggest you do a search as this keeps on cropping up. 

There's loads of information and opinions here (hours of happy browsing  ), but the majority view seems to be, "_Not if you want your engine to last_!" 8O


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Two things

I thought biofuels were only suitable for the pre-common rail engines.

I have just read today's article on the man who has just blown himself up making biofuel from old cooking fat.

I think I will leave it to others to take the risk.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

i run veg oil all yr round but in summer i use less deisel veg oil is down to 84p a ltr it mounts up with a 100ltr tank on board


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

tuftey said:


> i run veg oil all yr round but in summer i use less diesel veg oil is down to 84p a ltr it mounts up with a 100ltr tank on board


It would help if we knew what type of engine, whether it is common rail or not and what modifications were needed to get it running.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

See what I mean about, "_keeps cropping up_"!! 8O   

Dave


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> See what I mean about, "_keeps cropping up_"!! 8O
> 
> Dave


Ohhhhhhhhhhh very droll - 'cropping' up! bio diesel ha ha ha

David


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

b16duv said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh very droll - 'cropping' up! bio diesel ha ha ha
> David


Had to repeat the comment though David - nobody noticed the first time.   

Thanks to you I'm sitting here with a daft grin all over my face. :lol: :lol: :lol:

(Little things . . . as they say!!)   

Dave


----------

